# big bald bbq rub - spicy?



## booboohead (Mar 9, 2014)

I really liked this rub and it was a hit but the feedback from a recent bbq I dinner I held was it was extremely spicey. I am a big fan of spices but my nose was running - literally lol. The recipe calls for 2 tablespoons of cayenne pepper - is that supposed to be teaspoons?

Man would I feel like an idiot! Thanks for the recipe once again - just wanted to hear from others who have used this on ribs and how much have others been putting on (generous vs a little bit?)


----------



## marshman71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great minds think alike @booboohead  

I've been messing with different rubs myself lately and found BIG BALD's Rub in Jeff's book quite intriguing ( Loved the Lemon Pepper idea ) so I thought Id give it a go today, then I noticed the same thing you did about the 2 tablespoons of cayenne,  that triggered something from my memory banks of all the different rubs I've concocted over the years. Just seemed like a excessive amount,  I thought what better place than here to see if it was just me.  I like a little sweet & heat   was thinking just 1 TBSP,    I do know the flavor profile changes as you begin to cook.

Positive Comments & Suggestions Welcome,  Smoke On Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## booboohead (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you ever use the 1 tsp vs 1 tbsp? How was the results on baby backs


----------



## booboohead (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry 2 tablespoons..


----------



## marshman71 (Mar 16, 2014)

I really liked this rub,  I dropped back to 1 TBSP on the Cayenne & that was fine...  may bump up just a bit.

always tweaking to taste.   I use all Penzy's spices, they are pretty high quality compared to others. 

Lemon Pepper and Chili Powder pack alot of flavor


----------



## booboohead (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll try your mod and let you know. Will be doing bb ribs this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## fishusa (May 6, 2014)

just did first baby backs ever with 2 tbls had a nice long slow burn lol


----------



## superdave (May 8, 2014)

When I first joined the forum, I bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipes for $20 and the rub recipe was called, "Jeff's Naked Rib Rub".  The recipe called for only 1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper and lots of black pepper.  I'm curious how the Bald's is different.


----------



## wmmcdonald7 (May 31, 2014)

Most rubs have similar ingredients, i.e. salt, pepper, sugar, chili powder, onion powder, garlic powder etc. Proportions vary such that there are infinite combinations. Jeff's rub and the Big Bald rub share some similar ingredients in different amounts. Try them both - they are both outstanding. I have modified the Big Bald rub by reducing the Cayenne pepper and adding 1 tsp of Chipotle Chili Powder. Truly great. 

I have both rubs made up and stored in air-tight glass jars in the freezer - I use whichever strikes my fancy at the moment. I also have a rub made up with no sugar that I use on Turkey and Chicken which I spatchcock before smoking. I use an Akorn Kamado (great smoker and very versatile). I recently smoked a spatchcocked 10.5 pound turkey in 2 hours at 350 degrees. Only way I'll ever cook turkey again.

For baby backs, which my 9 yr. old and 5 yr. old granddaughters love and could eat every week, I do the following:

remove membrane and coat with chosen rub. Let sit 30-45 minutes. Get the Akorn going at 230-250 degrees. Smoke for 2 hours with Cherry and Peach wood. Place in foil pan, pour sauce diluted with a little Apple juice over them, cover and put back in the smoker for 2 more hours.

Remove and let sit, covered, for 20 - 30 minutes before slicing. Perfect every time.


----------

